# Health News 20th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2010)

*SPARE TYRE CAN BE 'MAJOR HAZARD'  *
Most people have no idea that their spare tyre or muffin top is putting them at increased risk of cancer, diabetes and heart disease, a poll found. Excess weight around the middle generates oestrogen and excess chemicals in the stomach, which put people at higher risk of killer diseases. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/170354/Spare-tyre-can-be-major-hazard-

*Spare tyre health risk ignored - Active Fat campaigners  *
People are blinkered to the health dangers of carrying excess weight around the waist, say experts. Most people have no idea that their spare tyre or muffin top puts them at increased risk of cancer, diabetes and heart disease, a poll of 2,085 shows. Diabetes UK mentioned. 

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8629768.stm



*Most Scots unaware that 'spare tyre' may lead to fatal illnesses *

MOST people have no idea that their "spare tyre" or "muffin top" is putting them at increased risk of cancer, diabetes and heart disease, according to a new poll. Excess weight around the middle generates oestrogen and excess chemicals in the stomach, which put people at higher risk of killer diseases. Yet 96 per cent of Scots are unaware of a link despite 69 per cent of those surveyed saying they had a spare tyre or muffin top. Diabetes UK mentioned; Libby Dowling quoted.

http://news.scotsman.com/health/Most-Scots-unaware-that-spare.6238204.jp

*Shattering of the health myths: The expert advice turning received wisdom on its head*
Making tiny changes to your diet can have a dramatic impact on your health, experts from Oxford and Liverpool universities have found. It is estimated 20,000 lives a year could be saved if Britons ate one gram of salt fewer a day, an extra piece of fruit and less saturated fat. Top experts were asked for simple tweaks to boost your health...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...pert-advice-turning-received-wisdom-head.html

*Mothers-to-be who gorge on junk food could be putting their grandchildren at risk of breast cancer*
Mothers-to-be who gorge on junk food risk could be harming the health not just of their unborn child - but of their future grandchildren, research suggests. A study found that mothers can pass the legacy of an unhealthy diet onto their daughters and granddaughters, raising their odds of breast cancer.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...putting-grandchildren-risk-breast-cancer.html

*Scientists discover secret behind health benefits of Mediterranean-style diet *
The secret of why a Mediterranean-style diet is so healthy has been explained by scientists. Scientists have found that eating food cooked or soaked in olive oil represses several genes which trigger inflammation in the body Photo: ALAMY Consuming large amounts of olive oil suppresses genes which cause inflammation and can lead to problems like heart disease, they found. The diet has long been linked to good health.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...lth-benefits-of-Mediterranean-style-diet.html


----------

